# In Local Wildlife News...



## RedGinger (Oct 19, 2011)

Outside my window, I hear this a lot, up on the hill.  Tonight, I finally got the camera in time.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 19, 2011)

*


----------



## carobran (Oct 19, 2011)

Whoa!![8|][8|]............is that a coyote or wolf??..............looks like coyote[8|][][][]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 19, 2011)

It's a Coyote...We have the red ones and the greys around here....People say the reds are cross bred w/ wolves...I believe them, the reds have yellow eyes.


----------



## carobran (Oct 19, 2011)

do yall really have all that snow already??[8|][8|]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 19, 2011)

Not yet this year! Still have some digging to do...


----------



## carobran (Oct 19, 2011)

so when was the pic taken?......................im wating _for_ winter befor i start digging(or tryibg to at least[&:][8D][8D])


----------



## Aumie (Oct 20, 2011)

Beautiful! 
 been hearing coyotes around here as well. however heard This at 3am once, I thought a woman was being stabbed to death in the woods. I didn't fall back asleep for hours...Who knew a fox made such an awful noise.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 20, 2011)

Carobran, that's just a pic from the internet.  Aumie, I have heard those fox screams can be mistaken for Panthers.  I'm sure I've heard a fox scream at some point, having lived in some rural areas.  We have panthers here, and know some people who have seen them.  Now that would be a sight!


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey Lauren,

 I actually saw my first urban coyote the other day. I was scoping out a hill dump some sixty blocks from the city center, and saw movement off to my left. At first, I thought it was a German Shepard. From my vantage point fifty yards away, and halfway up the hill above, here comes this coyote, just goin for a stroll.

 With the winter coat, they look much bigger than they are. I was nonplussed. I've heard stories for years about the encroaching coyote crowd, but to actually see one, and so close to downtown was a shock. Coulda been half a dozen dens on this old hillside for all I know...


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 21, 2011)

Love the coyote on the train pic.  I remember 16+ years ago when I was living back in NYC they found one in Central Park!!!!  I have shot both of the ones I have seen while hunting and had them mounted.  They are seen as rodents around these parts of PA now, will kill domestic dogs, cats, fawns, rabbits, grouse.... and have even packed up and attacked humans not far from here.   Like bob cats, they have become over populated.

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 21, 2011)

I saw one the other day to


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 21, 2011)

I've seen two bobcats at the same time, in three years, but I'm not a hunter.  I enjoy them and all the wildlife a lot.  Bobcats are very elusive.  It is extremely rare to see two together, even during mating season.  They are solitary, as well.  At first, I thought they were terriers.  Before they scrambled away, I identified them and Joe said they were bobcats.  We are lucky to have a cool stretch of road with wild turkeys, bears, bobcats, coyotes, etc. that use it as their "stomping grounds".

 I couldn't bring myself to kill an animal, for sport.  I have heard of plenty of coyote sightings in NYC.  As we encroach on their territory, they look for food and we give them the perfect opportunities to get it.  Back in the 18th century, NYC was all farmland and swamps.


----------



## rockbot (Oct 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> I've seen two bobcats at the same time, in three years, but I'm not a hunter.Â  I enjoy them and all the wildlife a lot.Â  Bobcats are very elusive.Â  It is extremely rare to see two together, even during mating season.Â  They are solitary, as well.Â  At first, I thought they were terriers.Â  Before they scrambled away, I identified them and Joe said they were bobcats.Â  We are lucky to have a cool stretch of road with wild turkeys, bears, bobcats, coyotes, etc. that use it as their "stomping grounds".
> 
> I couldn't bring myself to kill an animal, for sport. Â I have heard of plenty of coyote sightings in NYC.Â  As we encroach on their territory, they look for food and we give them the perfect opportunities to get it.Â  Back in the 18th century, NYC was all farmland and swamps.Â


 
 Ever since I was a little boy I've loved all kinds of cats. I always thought that if one could choose a way to die I would like to walk into a den of lions. Now that would be exciting!


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I love cats too, but Rocky, I think you need to get more sleep or something! LOL[][]  Too bad the Colosseum isn't hiring.


----------



## woody (Oct 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> I've seen two bobcats at the same time, in three years, but I'm not a hunter.
> 
> I couldn't bring myself to kill an animal, for sport.  I have heard of plenty of coyote sightings in NYC.  As we encroach on their territory, they look for food and we give them the perfect opportunities to get it.  Back in the 18th century, NYC was all farmland and swamps.


 
  I believe Bobcats are a protected species and it is illegal to hunt them. Here in NH, anyways.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Good!  Hey, good to see you on here, Wood!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 oH YEAH HEY! ITS WOOD!! what the heck are you doing here [8D][8D]


----------



## rockbot (Oct 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 [] well I'm Christian so they might enjoy it[]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 21, 2011)

Your post reminded me of something, Rock.  This is very emotional, but I think you'll like it.


----------



## rockbot (Oct 21, 2011)

That was really awesome Red. wow, I'm speechless. Thank you![]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 22, 2011)

Don't know where the smiley face I just posted went. []


----------



## carobran (Oct 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 there considered a nuisance species here and can be shot anytime on land you own or lease...........my uncle shot one last year while deer hunting and my aunts getting it mounted,cant wait to see it![][]


----------

